# Cleaning



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

How do you guys clean your birds if you want to get the most out of them?


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

stand on the wings and pull up on the legs it works GREAT


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I cut off the feet and and wings at the first joint, skin the bird (except for the tail), cut a slit on either side of the tail, then use a game shears to cut up both sides of the backbone the length of the carcass. The head, backbone, innards, and tail are then pulled off/out in one movement.

BTW, I learned about this method here on Nodak Outdoors...


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

drdeerhunter said:


> stand on the wings and pull up on the legs it works GREAT


until you get a really big bird, then you just strip the wings of feathers.


----------



## ericvasko (Jan 13, 2006)

spend an extra 5 minutes and take at least the thighs and legs with the breast, pheasants are delicious and i hate to see people waste them


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

NDTerminator said:


> I cut off the feet and and wings at the first joint, skin the bird (except for the tail), cut a slit on either side of the tail, then use a game shears to cut up both sides of the backbone the length of the carcass. The head, backbone, innards, and tail are then pulled off/out in one movement.
> 
> BTW, I learned about this method here on Nodak Outdoors...


Yep...... that's what I do.


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

Theres an article right here on Nodak, with detailed pictures explaining how to do it. 
hope this helps
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/pheasant-cleaning-tip.php


----------

